#ubuntu-ports 2010-03-04
<NCommander> fabbione: ping? Are you still interesting in ubuntu/sparc?
#ubuntu-ports 2010-03-05
<fabbione> NCommander: i still use it on a few sparcs, why? what's up?
<NCommander> fabbione: lucid still doesn't boot even though the upstart bug was fixed
<NCommander> (although that should probably be SRU'ed)
<fabbione> doesn't boot how?
<fabbione> what's broken?
<NCommander> fabbione: not sure :-)
<NCommander> fabbione: it makes it into the initramfs, and then goes bust
<NCommander> fabbione: also, SILO has issues starting d-i it seems (Memory Cache Failure, or something like that)
<NCommander> fabbione: I'd love to fix it, but I'm a little short on time these days sadly :-/
<fabbione> i have less than 6 hours, then I am on vacation and work travel til mid April
<fabbione> i don't think i can do anything about it
<fabbione> just don't have time for it
<fabbione> NCommander: my suggestion would be to boot with that initramfs option that stops as soon as you hit initramfs
<NCommander> fabbione: hrm, any recommended volunteers? :-)
<fabbione> and then go step by step to see where it goes boom
<fabbione> no idea.. people are kind of losing interest in Ubuntu
<fabbione> and my machines will be converted fairly soon to something else
<fabbione> unless Lucid is spectacularly stable on x86, it's going away
<NCommander> fabbione: what makes you say that?
<fabbione> mostly the amount of complains i hear from people that still think I am working for Canonical
<fabbione> "this doesn't work.. bug is here, nobody fixed it. i had to move on to $random_other_distro"
<fabbione> and most of those bugs are fairly generic stuff that hit lots of users (that I can say from experience)
<NCommander> fabbione: I know what you mean unfortunately :-/. <- *ubuntu on ARM guy, with some powerpc, ia64, and sparc)
<fabbione> checking bug xy, opened for months, nobody cared to even look at it
<fabbione> as long as there is this kind of response, ubuntu is losing traction towards the community
<fabbione> and don't get me started on my personal experience with anything >= hardy
<fabbione> because you would go and commit suicide
<fabbione> :)
<NCommander> fabbione: is this why ~ubuntu-clusterfuck exists? :-)
<fabbione> oh no.. that's a lot older than that :)
<fabbione> it was made at one of the very first UDS'es ;)
<fabbione> for pure fun..
